# Remington summit



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Tried doing a search for this but could not find what i am looking for.

Bought a Remminton Summit two years ago. Fell in love with the gun and scope. Could not sight in the gun for the life of me. Bought several types of pellets, used diff scope, tightened all parts, bought gun rest...nothing. could not get a consistent. I actually gave up on shooting it for a long time. Got it out and was tinkering with it. I think I narrowed it down to the trigger. It has two settings and have shot it with both settings. Still not enough. I think the trigger is to strong of a pull to get decent groupings. Anyone have this same problem or answers?


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

with the summit they are kinda hit and miss it took me four times returnig it before i got one worth keeping that worked right


----------

